# Chitinase enzyme as pesticide / fungicide



## Ryan Young (Oct 8, 2013)

I was doing some reading on pest control and found an interesting thread here:

http://idigmygarden.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51481

Chitinase enzymes break down insects exoskeleton walls that are made of chitin as well as some fungii walls, it can be derived from crushed powdered crustaceans shells put in non chlorinated water and aerated.


----------

